# Squat 1RM query



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Basically I want to test my 1rm but I'm unsure on what I should be aiming for. I do 150 for 11plus reps so would a 1rm of 200 be achievable? I ask because I don't wanna look stupid trying way more weight than I can handle haha. Thanks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep adding 10kg to 1 rep attempts until you max out.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Keep adding 10kg to 1 rep attempts until you max out.


What would be a decent weight for 19year old, 6 foot and 90kg roughly?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> What would be a decent weight for 19year old, 6 foot and 90kg roughly?


Everybody is different. Try something like 5x80. 5x100. 3x130. 2x160 then 1 rep attempts at 170 onwards. Be careful though. A lot of reps at a lower weight rarely transfers into a big 1RM, as your stabilising muscles aren't used to the extra weight being carried.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> What would be a decent weight for 19year old, 6 foot and 90kg roughly?


nobody can answer this , whats you idea of decent for a start??

my mates 90kg 6ft and squats 300kg

height makes no difference either


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Everybody is different. Try something like 5x80. 5x100. 3x130. 2x160 then 1 rep attempts at 170 onwards. Be careful though. A lot of reps at a lower weight rarely transfers into a big 1RM, as your stabilising muscles aren't used to the extra weight being carried.


So if I'm training legs twice a week it would be beneficial to do one of them heavy like within a 5 rep range?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> So if I'm training legs twice a week it would be beneficial to do one of them heavy like within a 5 rep range?


Heavy for me would be triples and doubles at around 80% plus of my 1RM. I'm training lighter at the moment and am doing sets in the 5 rep range in a dynamic/explosive manner with around 60% or my 1RM. Earlier this year I squatted 3 time a week with sets/reps of 4x6, 5x5 and 6x3 increasing weight each day.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Basically I want to test my 1rm but I'm unsure on what I should be aiming for. I do 150 for 11plus reps so would a 1rm of 200 be achievable? I ask because I don't wanna look stupid trying way more weight than I can handle haha. Thanks


Should be achievable, I do 140kg for 12, with 210kg 1rm (won't make the 210kg every lift, can pretty much guarantee the 200kg though)

It's not all about the legs though, unracking the weight, stepping back, supporting it etc is much more difficult for the 1rm


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

"I ask because I don't wanna look stupid trying way more weight than I can handle haha" failed at the first hurdle, being scared of failure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Should be achievable, I do 140kg for 12, with 210kg 1rm (won't make the 210kg every lift, can pretty much guarantee the 200kg though)
> 
> It's not all about the legs though, unracking the weight, stepping back, supporting it etc is much more difficult for the 1rm


So you can guarantee you can squat 200kg without even trying it ?

I did 220 for 3 easy reps tuesday so by your thinking I coukd get 300kg for 1 but guarantee I could do 280 without tryibg it .

I might enter a pl meet and tell every cnut I can squat 551kg but today ill only squat 235kg because 235 is all ive ever done as a 1rm .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> So you can guarantee you can squat 200kg without even trying it ?


I can squat 200...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> So you can guarantee you can squat 200kg without even trying it ?
> 
> I did 220 for 3 easy reps tuesday so by your thinking I coukd get 300kg for 1 but guarantee I could do 280 without tryibg it .
> 
> I might enter a pl meet and tell every cnut I can squat 551kg but today ill only squat 235kg because 235 is all ive ever done as a 1rm .


I love that theory.

Interesting debate Ewen. It seems abit ridiculous to me.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

You simply cannot know unless you attempt it... It's not as straight forward as looking at numbers and saying 'yeah I can do this because of bla bla'.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> I can squat 200...


Prove it .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Prove it .


Haha, don't care enough what you think to bother, Mr BSI


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I love that theory.
> 
> Interesting debate Ewen. It seems abit ridiculous to me.


If I write it on facebook then its 100% true according to some people on the site lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Haha, don't care enough what you think to bother, Mr BSI


Do you even lift bro ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Do you even lift bro ?


No, since I got your avi blown up and printed on canvas, I literally can't leave my flat. I reckon it's about 3 more hours until I w4nk myself blind. Hope the TMTE has changed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> No, since I got your avi blown up and printed on canvas, I literally can't leave my flat. I reckon it's about 3 more hours until I w4nk myself blind. Hope the TMTE has changed


Mate its not steroids you need its a fcuking gym membership and shomone to show you what to do in the fcuker


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Mate its not steroids you need its a fcuking gym membership and shomone to show you what to do in the fcuker


Cool, tweak the recipe a bit, then I might get some gains


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Handbags at ten paces up in this MoFo :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------

